Ask HN: Fastmail alternative with better spam filtering? - benologist
======
sheraz
Office365 and outlook are great. The outlook app on iOS is solid, and the web
app works seamlessly as well.

The spam filter works well on a decade old domain that get about 200+ spams a
day.

------
tomislav
I'm looking into switching to Fastmail. Is the spam filtering so bad? From
what I could understand you can train it?

------
sjs382
Zoho Mail is an alternative, though I can't speak much to their spam
filtering.

